# How to remove stripped MF 165 Hydraulic Pump Drive Shaft Part No: A-707166M92



## SkoalBro (Sep 11, 2017)

I have a MF 165 with an industrial front end loader. It has the front crank driven hydraulic pump. Something got in the pump and seized it. the 7/8-9 LH threaded drive shaft on the front of the Perkins stripped the threads. Now I cannot get the driveshaft to come out. It just freewheels and will not back out or come out. I need help. As many of these tractors are out there with a similar front pump this problem must be common. 
I need some idea of just how to get the drive shaft out. Evidently there are a few threads left past the plate that are holding it on.
HELP!!!
Drive shaft part is Hydraulic Pump Drive Shaft Part No: A-707166M92 about 14 inches long with 11 spline at the pump end and 7/8-9 LH at the engine.
Thanks in advance.
SkoalBro


----------



## SkoalBro (Sep 11, 2017)

SkoalBro said:


> I have a MF 165 with an industrial front end loader. It has the front crank driven hydraulic pump. Something got in the pump and seized it. the 7/8-9 LH threaded drive shaft on the front of the Perkins stripped the threads. Now I cannot get the driveshaft to come out. It just freewheels and will not back out or come out. I need help. As many of these tractors are out there with a similar front pump this problem must be common.
> I need some idea of just how to get the drive shaft out. Evidently there are a few threads left past the plate that are holding it on.
> HELP!!!
> Drive shaft part is Hydraulic Pump Drive Shaft Part No: A-707166M92 about 14 inches long with 11 spline at the pump end and 7/8-9 LH at the engine.
> ...


----------



## SkoalBro (Sep 11, 2017)

Maybe there is a tool that can extract the stuck driveshaft from the plat holding it? Why would the manufacturer have the threads on the drive shaft longer that the threads on the plate???? When it failed, it would leave a few threads to hold the otherwise stripped driveshaft captive in the plate. I must assume that the designer intended for the threads to be the weak point in case of a pump seizure.


----------



## SkoalBro (Sep 11, 2017)

I wonder if I could just weld the driveshaft to the plate?? too rigid ?? I think the screw would be equally as rigid? Just a thought.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy SkoalBro, welcome to the tractor forum.

This is apparently a common problem with MF tractors that have this threaded drive shaft arrangement. If you have a Massey Ferguson Dealership in your area, they may have a splined collar from an old pump with a bolt or nut welded to it (or some other means to get the shaft out). This will allow you slip the splined collar onto the drive shaft splines, and to get an impact wrench onto the nut or bolt. Drive the shaft CW with the impact wrench and it should come out.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

In thinking about your situation, I would try putting a pipe wrench onto the splined drive shaft and pull on the wrench handle as I turned the shaft to the right (CW).


----------



## SkoalBro (Sep 11, 2017)

Or I could just weld it


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

If you do weld it take in to consideration that if it's not true it could send stress to the crankshaft. Worst case scenario you will damage or break it. Think before you do this. I know I would not. Just my opinion. Good luck


----------



## SkoalBro (Sep 11, 2017)

sixbales said:


> In thinking about your situation, I would try putting a pipe wrench onto the splined drive shaft and pull on the wrench handle as I turned the shaft to the right (CW).


Thanks, I have been trying that, just no luck so far to get it to start to thread and come out. Ill keep trying.


----------



## SkoalBro (Sep 11, 2017)

dozer966 said:


> If you do weld it take in to consideration that if it's not true it could send stress to the crankshaft. Worst case scenario you will damage or break it. Think before you do this. I know I would not. Just my opinion. Good luck


Agreed! THanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Removal of the adapter plate is the best approach, should look like this: 









Once it is out, put it in a drill press, and drill with progressively larger bits until you can "pick" the remains of the old shaft out with a small chisel. If the threads in the plate are stripped it will be less expensive to just replace the adapter plate than to repair.

Because of the age of the components and rust, most shops just replace the plate when replacing the shaft.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

RC Wells said:


> Removal of the adapter plate is the best approach, should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G'day .
I have replaced quite a few shafts and hubs and yes sometimes I have had to cut the shaft to get things apart ,if you cut the shaft make sure you cut it as close to the drive hub as possible and remember there is a crankshaft seal close by.
replacement parts are still available.
Happy days.
Hutch.


----------

